# MBBS after Bsc. ... the Possibility? HELP NEEDED!!! reply asap



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

I need help regarding addmission in MBBS in Lahore..in any of the medical college
Actaully., i have done O/A levels but my result wasn't satisfactory after it was converted to Pakistani system by IBCC.....so i joind Bsc phy. chemistry and maths...
But now i want to test my luck again.as i dont have any professional degree now...I m planning to register for Fsc Pre-medical this year..most probably i will do Fsc. from any private college along with MSc. Chemistry....my age is 22 and i need help in this regard....
that wud it be possible for me to get addmission in any medical college in Lahore??
after wasting this much time? i.e 2 years..........
i will have my PU BSc.[pass] degress by the Sep. of this year...!
need help!!!!!!!!reply asap#sad
tcs


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Osama don't worry, Allah is there to help you just ask him for help. well call or e mail HEC or other education sectore of pakistan there e mails are in medstudentz in pakistan medical school. Hope it will help you. Good luck Allah may help you regard your wish:happy:



hammad khan said:


> Osama yaar don't worry, Allah is there to help you just ask him for help. well call or e mail HEC or other education sectore of pakistan there e mails are in medstudentz in pakistan medical school. Hope it will help you. Good luck Allah may help you regard your wish:happy:


1.Economic Affairs Division ([email protected])
2.Inter Board Committee of Chairmen "IBCC" ([email protected]) Phone # 92(0)519250452, 9235020
3.Higher Education Commission "HEC" ([email protected]) ([email protected]) note: ask them for foreign students admission in pakistan.
4.contact embassy of pakistan in your country


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

hammad khan said:


> Osama don't worry, Allah is there to help you just ask him for help. well call or e mail HEC or other education sectore of pakistan there e mails are in medstudentz in pakistan medical school. Hope it will help you. Good luck Allah may help you regard your wish:happy:
> 
> 
> 1.Economic Affairs Division ([email protected])
> ...


I think this person is a local...


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

what do you mean by "local"?#confused


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

A Pakistani Local means a person who lives and studies in Pakistan and has no foreign nationalities or is not an overseas Pakistani either. Rules are different depending on what type of Pakistani you are

Even if locals do O/A Levels they do not have the same privileges as foreigners.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

O i see. Okay thanks. I thought they have to go to HEC as well but i was wrong.


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes im a paki...A govt. College in Lahore has agreed to give me addmission in Fsc pre-medical after 2 years of BSc. i will get addmission in the coming August InshAllah...now problem is that, is it possible to register for 2 universities at a same tyme and, prepare for 2 different deg. paralllel to each other??like between MSc. and Fsc.
For this i have to join two different colleges.
One for FSc. and one for Msc.
For FSc. the college have 2nd shift in evening., and they will get me addmittd in evening shift and for MSc. i will get addmission for morning session......


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

You've got to talk to your colleges for that. Tell them that you're registering for two different courses at the same time and ask them if there are any rules regarding your case that would prevent you from sitting both examinations at the same time.


----------

